# Johnny Winter - 2011 dates



## GuitarsCanada

Johnny has now been on the road continuous for about 3 years. Couple of upcoming Canadian dates for you. West coast only. He is scheduled to appear at the Kitchener blues fest as well.

Thu 02/24/11 Regina, SK Casino Regina Show Lounge 

Fri 02/25/11 Edmonton, AB Polish Hall 

Sat 02/26/11 Calgary, AB Bowness Hall


----------



## bagpipe

Johnny Winter still alive? Wow. He always looked slighty less healthy than Keith Richards!


----------



## Morkolo

bagpipe said:


> Johnny Winter still alive? Wow. He always looked slighty less healthy than Keith Richards!


I was thinking the exact same thing. From what I hear though he puts on a good show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It's been a few years since I seen him live. He has certainly lost a lot of the edge but it comes so easily for him that he can just sit there and pump out the riffs. I can say that he is better now than he was about 5 years ago when they had him high on pills all the time. The shows are relatively cheap and are normally all small venues. If you get a chance its a good one to go see one of the still living legends.


----------



## Robert1950

Sometimes his playing is really HOT...

[youtube]AXi0o5RiZg8[/youtube]

Here's a link to a longer version - fires starts about 7:30. Of course he was playing Hwy 61.

[youtube]BRC9Ti3PYe4[/youtube]


----------



## bluesmostly

One of my all time favs, great blues dude. I love JW. If you were able to see him earlier in his career you will realize when you see him now that he is unable to put on that kind of show anymore. 

I saw him last year at a blues fest, it was hard to watch and listen to, having been such a fan. His singing was barely there, his playing, even less so. If you want to say you got to see a living (barely) legend, then go for that, but the music is long gone imo.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I am afraid that I would not see him the same way I remember him. It was in the '90's and I still have the ticket stub (ticket #1) and some pics I took. He was burnin it up that night! Awesome show, and I think that is how I'd like to remember him. But, I don't know if I could resist if the price was right.


----------



## 335Bob

The last time that I saw Johnny Winter was Spring 2010 at Showplace in Peterborough and he's always great to see. His encore rocks when he gets out the reverse Firebird and plays slide on "Mojo Boogie" and "Highway 61 Revisited". He's frail but once he gets going, he's still the man on guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here is an example of a recent show

[video=youtube;SV-6Ft-lNbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV-6Ft-lNbU[/video]


----------



## bluesmostly

Yup, that vid is about right for him these days... mmm... 

this is how I like to remember him:

[video=youtube;xGEEAtS5qmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGEEAtS5qmU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Robert1950

Think I've said this before, but I'll say it again. Saw Johnny Winter in Feb. 1970 at a hockey rink, London Arena. He was with his original band and Edgar. BEST CONCERT I'VE EVER BEEN TO! He wasn't just flawless, he was POSSESSED!. He was that good.


----------



## pickslide

Anybody notice that James Cotton is also on the bill in calgary and edmonton? I have seen both these guys about 5 years ago and I would definitely still go see these 2 legends together.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Date added for the current swing

Wed 08/03/11 Oakville, ON Oakville Conference Centre


----------



## edward

JW is at our Regent Theatre in Picton, Ontario in August. I think it's the 6th. Should be a great show in our newly renovated 500 seat theatre. Tickets are still available, details on the Regent Theatre website.


----------



## pickslide

Went to the Calgary show. Not that JW was so bad, but it was not that great. Mainly played the same licks over and over again and the sound was not good. It was way too loud for the venue. Plus I thought that JW used way too much chorus or whatever it was. Still glad I went, but overall James Cotton was a lot better. It was a treat to see the both of them jam on a couple of songs though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Some further dates for Johnny


Thu 10/06/11 
Langley, BC 
Cascades Casino - Summit Theatre 
Fri 10/07/11 
Kamloops, BC 
Kamloops Convention Centre 
Sat 10/08/11 
Penticton, BC 
Cleland Centre 
Sun 10/09/11 
Kelowna, BC 
Kelowna Community Theatre 
Tue 10/11/11 
Trail, BC 
Charles Bailey Theatre 
Wed 10/12/11 
Cranbrook, BC 
Key City Theatre 
Thu 10/13/11 
Red Deer, AB 
Red Deer Memorial Centre 
Fri 10/14/11 
Edmonton, AB 
Polish Hall 
Sat 10/15/11 
Calgary, AB 
Bowness Hall 
Sun 10/16/11 
Fort MacLeod, AB 
Empress Theatre 
Mon 10/17/11 
Lloydminster, AB 
Vic Juba Community Theatre 
Wed 10/19/11 
Saskatoon, SK 
Louis' 
Thu 10/20/11 
Brandon, MB 
Western Manitoba Centennial Aud. 
Fri 10/21/11 
Winnipeg, MB 
Pyramid Cabaret 
Sat 10/22/11 
Winnipeg, MB 
Pyramid Cabaret


----------



## CocoTone

Hey,,,I'm not too far from you 335Bob! You should come check our band out at Dobro's right across from the Showplace, on Sept 9. We're there second Friday every month. Also, Sept 16th at LaGondola in Hastings.(shameless plug, I know!)

CT.


----------



## Roryfan

pickslide said:


> Went to the Calgary show. Not that JW was so bad, but it was not that great. Mainly played the same licks over and over again and the sound was not good. It was way too loud for the venue. Plus I thought that JW used way too much chorus or whatever it was. Still glad I went, but overall James Cotton was a lot better. It was a treat to see the both of them jam on a couple of songs though.


Have seen Johnny 3 times at small clubs in the past 6-7 yrs & agree on the volume & chorus. Thought I was at a mid 80s Rush concert for a minute (sorry Alex, I love ya & Time Machine did rock, but even you yourself have admitted to overuse of modulation effects for a decade or so).


----------

